# From Mighty Ring Box Trees .....



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*When the snow finally melts, I will plant these beautiful Ring Box Trees.
In the middle of June I will harvest the smaller Ring Boxes that will be 
hanging from the branches. Below you can see some of last years crop.*










As tradition would have it … Sorry I'm Two days late

*Happy April Fools Day*


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Love that ring box tree.. Nature at it's finest.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I wish I couls get a hold of one of those trees.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Can I get some seeds from you? I would LOVE to have a ring box tree in my yard!


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

Very nice Odie. I need to plant some of those trees, the fruits are fantastic.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Will they grow in Tropical Country - just like banana tree?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

where to buy those trees
and at what prize
want severel hundres of them
I have a few acres of land to
spare on a little project like this

Dennis


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Looks like the ring box doesn't fall far from the crazy tree….but they are very nice boxes!


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

great work, i'd pick from that tree any day. now i just have to see if it groes in my area. LOL


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Odie: I'm glad that you are still planting and harvesting.

Nice to see the fruits of your labors.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Is that where you've been all this time? Man we all thought you got kidnapped or something worse! All this time and you've been growing boxes. Nice ones too I might add. Glad you're back Odie.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Yo Odie….good to see your name pop in my e-mail!!! NICE BOXES!!! Bet it was cold last night…we hit low 30's here in napa must have been cold up there…


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

I have visited your web site and seen The products from all your trees! Keep on 'planting' But remember to take time to smell the blosems. ( I was going to say smell the LJ's until I thought about it a second time and my sinus's plugged up.)


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey Odieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! Welcome Back, good to see your projects again and experience your humor!
I see you have been planting the right "seeds" and coming up with a good harvest!
Very well done…..Keep 'em coming!


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks like a bunch of nice projects Odie.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks All … ah but have any of you grown some of your own ? I know I gave a few of you planting instructions. I've been busy , far too busy. We are scaling back on shows from 10 to 6 this year. We had to remind ourselves we are "Retired". We've cut back to one retailer (who knows how long they'll last) and don't want to add any.

Last summer we had a family "emergency", and were unable to meet some of our commitments. This year we're taking some of the pressure off and we're even going to throw a vacation in the motorhome in May. So, as one of you said, "we're taking time to smell the blossoms", (of the ring box trees).

Thanks guys … now get out there and plant some boxes !


----------



## DonFaulk0517 (Nov 8, 2008)

Fabulous ring boxes! You seem to have a knack at making a very impressive box. Enjoy!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Marching orders received, box husbandry commencing.
Happy (and safe) motoring to you and the Mrs.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

I am really glad to hear you will get to take a trip and slow down a bit…so goood to hear…


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I planted ring boxes and everything that came up looks like crab grass. What happemed? I guess I'll plow them under and try again. Got some extra seed?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

lilredweldingrod
I think he use some specielized manure and water
I have the same trouble or maybee it just bad seed I got


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Don, Thank you sir !

Douglas, get to planting or DAN and I will have to *visit* one of your posts.

Thanks Matt, Slower just sounds good.

lilredweldingrod, There is a secret I'll just tell you. Hold the seeds in your hand, and now pee on them. Now they're ready for planting … trust me.

Dennisgrosen, look above … you were close.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s Odie
I will remember that in the future

Dennis


----------

